# My Fogs won't come on...



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Can someone tell me how I may go about fixing this issue? And also, is there anyway to unlock the trunk without the key? I always have to turn off my car to unlock the trunk.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I know if you put it on park you should be able to open the trunk with out shutting her off and for the fogs is the light thing pulled out or they just wont turn on.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

My car is an M6 

They just won't turn on...they used to but I noticed today when I tried to take pics with the parking lights on that the fogs wouldnt come on on any setting


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

When you pull turn the fogs on, do you see the picture of them light up on the dash? If so, you might have some mixed problems in there, can be just the fuse. As for the trunk, try using the secondary switch, open your Glove compartment and on the top left there should be a switch. If that doesnt work, try the third. I've never used the third but it should be hidden somewhere in the Rear Passenger seat headrest area. Do you atleast hear the mechanical sound it makes when the trunk opens?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup its in the rear passenger headrest.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried opening the trunk with the release button in the glove box?
Have you checked the fuse for the fogs or did you bump the fog light button inward and now it won't come on?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> When you pull turn the fogs on, do you see the picture of them light up on the dash? If so, you might have some mixed problems in there, can be just the fuse. As for the trunk, try using the secondary switch, open your Glove compartment and on the top left there should be a switch. If that doesnt work, try the third. I've never used the third but it should be hidden somewhere in the Rear Passenger seat headrest area. Do you atleast hear the mechanical sound it makes when the trunk opens?


Never knew of the glovebox switch. When I bought the car there was no manual so Ive had to figure everything out. Im trying to find one to buy right now actually. No picture of the fogs on the dash.



GTO JUDGE said:


> Have you tried opening the trunk with the release button in the glove box?
> Have you checked the fuse for the fogs or did you bump the fog light button inward and now it won't come on?


That may be what Ive done. Where is the fog light button??? Damn I need a car manual! And also if you could tell me where the fuse box is and where the FL fuse would be...


Sorry, for being a noob guys


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The fog light button.

Its were the main light switch is at all you do is pull it out.


----------



## Autobell43 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea there is no seperate switch for the fog lights. I keep my lights on auto and the actual knob that is pointing to auto needs to be pushed in (or out i cant remember) for the fog lights. If your fog lights are on the light symbol n your dash will have curved lines instead of straight lines


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

FYI, i got my owners manual on eBay for $13 shipped and it included a cloth case rather than the plastic one.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys you all are gold! Found the trunk latch button and the fog light switch ...And now I even know where to order my owners manual!

Thanks to all


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:cheers 

Got mine used also (no manual), had to learn everything like you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Fog Lamps*
The control to the left of the steering wheel on the
instrument panel also controls the fog lamps.
-(Fog Lamp): When using the fog lamps, the
ignition must be on and the parking lamps or the
low-beam headlamps. If the high-beam headlamps are
activated or flashed, the fog lamps will turn off.
Pull the exterior lamp adjuster control out to turn the fog
lamps on, and push the control in to turn the fog
lamps off. The indicator light in the knob will come on
when the fog lamps are working.
*Instrument Panel Brightness*
Slide the control to
increase or decrease
the instrument
panel brightness.
Courtesy Lamps
When a door is open, the courtesy lamps will
automatically come on.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed buddy. :cheers


----------

